# Mortise and Tennon Jig anyone seen this??



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,
have been looking at these plans but unsure as there are so many out there.
Wondering if anyone has any experience of these and if so how do you rate them
Woodworking Jigs helps machinery reach their full potential.
any guidance would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

you have to pay for the plans, there are so many free ones about i would look around


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I was visiting Bobj just yesterday, and looked at his M&T jig. Took a couple pictures. Bob Rosenthal designed it. Quite simple to make and use. I'm sure Bj will be around shortly to advise you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Here's some more shots of the easy to make jig, it's made in the KISS way,no need to buy plans it's free right on the best wood working forum on the NET.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

====


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

All looks very complicated......thats why I was after the plans for a simple but effective Jig....Bob what is a centering thingy got to do with Mortice and Tennon jig...not ping pong..just genuinely confussed.
thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

" centering thingy ' = ????

==


TheOakDude said:


> All looks very complicated......thats why I was after the plans for a simple but effective Jig....Bob what is a centering thingy got to do with Mortice and Tennon jig...not ping pong..just genuinely confussed.
> thanks


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

the links were referring to a centering thingy...seemed like polycarbonate ringy thing??
Any chance of some direct plans for making this??
I believe you are the man for sorting this but I need clear guidance rather than somelinks which seem to outine something differnt to what I need.
The pics do indeed look complicated.....maybe I should leave mortice and tennon for a later date when I am more competent.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> " centering thingy ' = ????
> 
> ==


I believe he means the base plate with centering pins.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul

" I am more competent " = I think that would be best
I did post the plans and I'm sorry you don't get it ,,,it's so simple, it's all base on the Geometry ,,, from point A to C the one in the center (B) the bit ,,will always be dead on center..

This may help you get it
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...2ec6954e8-9B8E3AED-9F3F-4AE7-DD1FE7A43A785DEB

The jig is just a way to hold the stock,the key is the router base plate with pins or bearing..(for floating type Tenons/Loose Tenons) but it can be used also the other way (stud type Tenons) but it takes more of a setup. (like below)

But the one below maybe your bag
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/8240-home-brew-mortise-pal.html
http://www.mortisepal.com/video.html
http://www.amazon.com/Mortise-Pal-P...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322531103&sr=1-1
+++++++++
just one more jig at $149.oo
http://www.generaltools.com/870--EZ-ProTM-MORTISE-AND-TENON-JIG_p_1295.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivDIVotjO68

+++++++
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html
****++++

BUT the very best one I have found and use is the one below.
for Loose Tenons, I can use 3/8" to 1 1/2" wide (and wider if needed) stock and no router needed 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VtVGnxlBrc


===


TheOakDude said:


> the links were referring to a centering thingy...seemed like polycarbonate ringy thing??
> Any chance of some direct plans for making this??
> I believe you are the man for sorting this but I need clear guidance rather than somelinks which seem to outine something differnt to what I need.
> The pics do indeed look complicated.....maybe I should leave mortice and tennon for a later date when I am more competent.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Let's try this.
This is a drawing of the base plate which a router is mounted. The bit is at the center, in the hole.
The 2 pins, (or bearings) are against either side of the board that you wish to create a mortise. They are on the same center-line as the bit, and equal distance from center. This puts the bit at the center of the board edge, and when you plunge the bit into the wood and slide the base plate along the edge, you create a mortise. That mortise is centered in the board edge.

The jig Bob and I have posted is nothing more than a way to hold the wood steady, and the bit perpendicular, as you create the mortise.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

bob the jig in this link http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html
the one in the pictures ? the craftsman one is it ? 
i see that sears do the parts but can you still buy that jig ? i have searched the net to no avail but it looks quite good, tbh I can't make head nor tail of a lot of the plans and drawings iv'e seen, i'm one of them who need to have it in my hand before i can understand how it all works, i have a problem with pictures and prospectives you see ? odd I know but hey I'm an odd ball anyway, ask the wife :laugh:
i have a half built jig for doing streight cuts so that takes care of mortises but i can't make it work on tenons and when it comes to buying stuff here in the UK we have only half the stuff you guys can buy and all at twice the bloody price :blink: take T track only found 3 suppliers, 1 very expensive (rutlands) Axeminster not to bad but nothing fits in the damn stuff except their kit of bits which costs a fortune and another company who import from the USA and don't list prices ? I have an American car with the same problem (ford explorer) and used to have an American Boat, a Bayliner 21' and everything in the States was a fraction of the price than over here, if I wasn't disabled and still working full time I would be on the next plane to the States for good I can tell ya, this country Sucks


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike,
thanks indeed, moments of understanding, just exactly the explanation I needed. Now I'm getting it. When I get chance I will look further at this as I really want to get both mortice and tennons sorted asap on router, it really is so laborious doing it by hand.
thanks again
Paul


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

what's the best way of cutting loose tennon stock ?
I quite like the idea of using loose tenons and can see times when they would be better than fixed tenons (on site work for example) i would like to know how best to make the loose tenon stock for say 2 or 3 sizes as that's all I will need really? I can generally only get pine or softwood from my wood shop, what router bit would I need in the table ? by this I mean the profile not which size as that will obviously change with the mortise size, is it as simple as using a round over bit and running a length of stock through the table twice for each side, top and bottom so to speak or do i need a different bit ?
thanks


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A bullnose router bit will form the stock to fit the mortise.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They don't sale the Sears Craftsman any more but you can find one on ebay now and then but you can buy the Trend one that's almost the same thing.I know the Trend is a UK item, but they are not cheap, the Craftsman you can find on ebay for 25.oo to 80.oo sometimes..and I have seen them listed, the Craftsman I have I reworked it to work just like the Trend with the bigger 1 1/2" OP (oak park/lee valley) guides

Trend® Mortise & Tenon Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000037AB.pdf

By the way many have made wooden copies of the Craftsman and the Trend, jig you can find one or two on this forum and the net.

===
==



Tazkb said:


> bob the jig in this link http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html
> the one in the pictures ? the craftsman one is it ?
> i see that sears do the parts but can you still buy that jig ? i have searched the net to no avail but it looks quite good, tbh I can't make head nor tail of a lot of the plans and drawings iv'e seen, i'm one of them who need to have it in my hand before i can understand how it all works, i have a problem with pictures and prospectives you see ? odd I know but hey I'm an odd ball anyway, ask the wife :laugh:
> i have a half built jig for doing streight cuts so that takes care of mortises but i can't make it work on tenons and when it comes to buying stuff here in the UK we have only half the stuff you guys can buy and all at twice the bloody price :blink: take T track only found 3 suppliers, 1 very expensive (rutlands) Axeminster not to bad but nothing fits in the damn stuff except their kit of bits which costs a fortune and another company who import from the USA and don't list prices ? I have an American car with the same problem (ford explorer) and used to have an American Boat, a Bayliner 21' and everything in the States was a fraction of the price than over here, if I wasn't disabled and still working full time I would be on the next plane to the States for good I can tell ya, this country Sucks


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

You might consider this one which is designed for loose tenon joinery ...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/29409-loose-tenon-mortise-jig.html


----------



## able339 (Nov 28, 2011)

*centering thingy*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> " centering thingy ' = ????
> 
> Unless the guide bushing (guide thingy) is centered to the router bit, the you will have problems cutting accurate tennons and mortises. Most routers come with a centering device. It is nothing but a half inch shank with a coniocal end on it with which you center the router base plate to the axis of the router bit. Hope this helps.


----------



## able339 (Nov 28, 2011)

Check the last issue of Woodsmith. They have a great modification of the General mortise and tennon jig.


----------



## able339 (Nov 28, 2011)

You do good work!!! I like your jig. I take it that the router slides left to right, etc. with that plastic base and a guide rail.


----------

